# James Newman



## 7point62 (Jan 14, 2009)

James T. Newman, 73, died Sunday. He wasn't a "special operator" so I'm not sure his obit belongs here, but I think he deserves a mention.

Newman was a US Army Huey pilot who first served in Vietnam in 1966 where he suffered a leg wound that nearly led to amputation. He was able to regain flight status, returned to VN in 1970 as commander of C Troop, 2/17 Air Cav, 101st Airborne. In Feb 1971, during Lam Son 719, he rescued four US crewmen from a crashed helo on a mountaintop base in Laos where SVN Rangers were under heavy attack from the NVA. The same week he rescued two other downed pilots, landing in an area so thick with vegetation it required him to _*use his rotor blades to cut down small trees*_. Five months later, Newman rescued two more pilots injured in a crash near the Laotian border, making the extraction under fire from enemy forces who were closing in on the crash site.

Newman was awarded the Distinguished Service Cross, 4 Distinguished Flying Crosses, the Silver Star, Bronze Star, Purple Heart and 23 Air Medals.

RIP


----------



## car (Jan 14, 2009)

I've heard that guy's story before.

RIP


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 14, 2009)

RIP brother...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 14, 2009)

This is the right place for his RIP.

Holy shit brass balls isn't even close.

RIP Mr. Newman.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn, this guy was balls to the walls. :confused:

Rest easy Sir and thank you for your service to our great nation.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow.... Rest in peace.


----------



## tova (Jan 15, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 15, 2009)

He may not have been a "special operator" but IMO he's definitely special.  

Rest in Peace Mr. Newman, thank you for your service.


----------



## RGRRTO (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.vhpamuseum.org/17thcav/2ndsquad/2ndsquadctroop.htm

There are a number of his photographs at this website.
Great man, RIP.

Old Scroll


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 17, 2009)

The clank from them balls as he walked for the rest of his life must have sounded like heaven.

Rest in peace, sir - there are many in this world alive because of you.

Prayers out to your family and friends.

LL


----------



## GunnyMack (Feb 8, 2009)

*R.I.P. Warrior*

May God continue watching over you and your family. I thank you for your service to our Army and Country.

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------

